# Manny



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Holy crap, last night all Sports Centered cared about was Manny. Every time he did something they had to show it. :******: Who really cares? I guy cannot hardly watch tv anymore without either watching something about Micheal Jackson or Manny. :******: uke:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uh well, he's the hottest player in Baseball right now, tag on his age, tag on the best record in baseball, and then tag on a 50 game suspension and it makes for quite the story. And Manny has always been in the limelight if for nothing more than his hair.... Don't bother me none. What bothers me is the piss poor play the Phils have been doing lately.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

One of the biggest losers in sports, wish the tv stations wouldn't give him the time of day and he might clean up his act. :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To me the media is glorifying his steriod use. Thats liberial media for you though, glorify the bad and don't give the time of day for the good. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone caught sportscenter last night maybe you found the irony that they did their usual 10 minutes on manny and then followed it up with a story on the 70th anniversary of Ironhorse Lou Gehrig's speech. I didn't know whether to laugh or puke. How do you follow up a story about one of the biggest dinks in baseball with a story on one of the greatest men to play any sport.

manny ramirez does not deserve to be anywhere near lou gehrig.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotta remember that the negative always outways any positive in news. News is news...


----------

